# Sensor Lacrosse cabe no Abrigo 7714 da Davis?



## joaodelai (1 Dez 2009 às 13:32)

Olá, duvida corriqueira minha, vou comprar uma Lacrosse WS-3610 e tbm um abrigo da Davis 7714, alguém sabe se o sensor  de temperatura dessa estação cabe dentro do espaço destinado a ele no abrigo da Davis? Alguém sabe me responder?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Dez 2009 às 13:40)

joaodelai disse:


> Olá, duvida corriqueira minha, vou comprar uma Lacrosse WS-3610 e tbm um abrigo da Davis 7714, alguém sabe se o sensor  de temperatura dessa estação cabe dentro do espaço destinado a ele no abrigo da Davis? Alguém sabe me responder?



Na vertical não tenho a certeza, mas penso que sim.

Mesmo que não consigas colocá-lo no seu interior na vertical, obliquamente caberá de certeza e isso não afectará as medições. Importa é que esteja no interior do abrigo.

O passive radiation shield da Davis foi feito para ser compatível com todos os termo-higrómetros das várias marcas.


----------



## joaodelai (1 Dez 2009 às 13:51)

Tenz certeza Daniel? o senor é demaziado grande!!!  ENFIM, alguem que tenha esse modelo de sensor da Lacrosse e um abrigo Davis desse, poderia me ajudar???


----------



## joaodelai (1 Dez 2009 às 13:57)




----------

